# Help/ideas Chickens hungry goats FAT



## flatmountain

I have been keeping my chickens and goats together. I know some folks don't reccomend this but the chickens took up residence in the goat barn and they all seem to do well together. 
Trouble is when I feed. I have one teeny tiny fainting goat, one pretty big nubian goat, and a dozen chickens. The big goat gets fed in a bucket but chickens knock it over and push her out. I scatter feed the chickens but the little goat (just a few inches taller than the chickens right now) eats the grain up off the ground faster than the chickens and she is getting FAT. And the chickens are always hungry and are on the thin side. 

Does anybody have tricks for chicken proof goat feeders and goat proof chicken feeders?


----------



## Randi

Chickens could have a creep feeder or a little hut inside the goat barn. My chickens are using my buck pen and my buck is in with the girls. I will have to move him soon and we are building a separate house for bucks in the buck pen. Then the chickens can stay where they are. I will make them a door that will be too small for the bucks to get in and thus separate feedings.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I think a creep type feeder for the chickens is a great idea. Door small enough for just the chickens to fit thru so you can offer them more food to get weight on them and hopefully they will leave the goats food for the goats.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

If you don't put your chickens up for the night then feed them first in a creep feeder or similar. 
I keep mine locked up til everyone is fed or they dive in the goat bowls, then take the goat feed up. 

I just built a coop right inside the corner of the barn (couple pieces of scrap plywood and a door), locked them in there for 5 days and they started going in at bed time on their own. After they are in I shut the door and they get fed in there in the morning away from the goats.
If they are out, I throw some seeds out in the yard they go crazy scratching them up, then feed the goats while the chickens are busy.


----------



## milkmaid

I will get you a picture of mine!

Here you go:









I made it out of a rabbit nest box and 2x4 welded wire. This was a spur-of-the-moment invention. If I were starting over, I would make it longer and shallower. (They can't reach the feed all the way at the back.)


----------



## toth boer goats

great idea milkmaid... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

milkmaid that is great to prevent them from scratching in it also! :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd

That is so cool milkmaid. I will have to show that to my husband. My chickens waste so much. I have the problem with the goats and the grain too but I have some pasture where I can feed the chickens and keep the goats out until the have their fill. Still, I would like this just to keep their food contained.


----------



## milk and honey

I finally opened up a vent about 5 ft off the ground and put a 2X4 landing pad for the chickens to jump up to get into the coop WITHOUT my goats to keep them company. It's not a perfect solution... I really like milkmaid's feeder... I think I'll try that next.


----------



## Randi

I like that feeder, Milkmaid!. Very cool idea.


----------



## milkmaid

Aww, thanks everyone! You're so sweet! It didn't take much brain power, really.


----------



## flatmountain

Thanks  I will work on it tomorrow... maybe I'll post pics


----------

